# Rashard Lewis Refuses Van Gundy's Request to Re-Enter Game



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> After holding an eight-point halftime advantage on Thursday night against the Jazz, the Magic were outscored 38-21 in the third quarter, which helped send them to their first road defeat in the team's last nine tries.
> 
> If you're looking for a reason why, look no further than this mini-incident which took place between Rashard Lewis and Stan Van Gundy during the second quarter.
> 
> ...


Link


----------

